

Tinder robot reveals men are not as terrible as you might think - josuegio
https://medium.com/@karenxcheng/tinder-robot-reveals-men-are-not-as-terrible-as-you-might-think-8b32cac88bd9

======
jack-r-abbit
Interesting. I'm curious if any of them would become hostile after being
actively rejected (rather than just passively ignored).

